# H&K Redbox Classic (or Pro) vs FANTA



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

A recent post of the H&K tubemeister reminder me how much I enjoyed the speaker sim that I had on an old H&K Metal Shredder back in the day. I liked miking a cab and running the sim at the same time then mixing later. I think I'd like to do a similar thing with my current amps but it means an external Red Box or something else. I've notice the Tube Amp Doctor FANTA and also a Joyo product called the JDI-01 which is likely a clone of one of the two.

Is anyone using the FANTA or the Red Box. Is one better than the other?


----------

